# A'Tim and Fils - Father and son teamwork on 1 decoy



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUzpPnDptJY

A'Tim and his son Fils having fun doing a demo. Father and son teamwork with dual defence and attack on 1 decoy.
A'Tim is 12 yrs old in this video. It was taken 6 months before he passed away. The old man still in great shape and enjoying his work ;-)


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice, thank you for posting.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

That was fun thanks


----------



## Rachel Kilburn (May 12, 2010)

That was a fun video to watch Thanks


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Fantastic demo! Loved the slow motion call offs with A'Tim and Fils both on the attack. This video should bring a smile to your face watching your boy and his son.

Nice to see you out behind the video camera Martine


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

amazing to see the similarites, and that a tim is somethin else, at 12 and he seemed even more keen and into it then his son,@ he was really great and enjoyed himself to the fullest,, awsome


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------



## Petra StrUbing (Dec 17, 2009)

Great video and great dogs. A'Tim is really amazing at age of 12 .


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Fantastic demo! Loved the slow motion call offs with A'Tim and Fils both on the attack. This video should bring a smile to your face watching your boy and his son.


It's mixed feelings. I spend a lot of time watching A'Tim on tape and it feels so good to see him alive and enjoying himself but at the same time it makes me cry almost every time because I miss him so much.
Fils shares that feeling with me because he got along very well with his dad and he was really lost when Tim passed away. He went checking Tim's kennel over and over again and didn't know what happened.
He's the oldest now and now he's living in the house with me which makes it easier for both of us



Candy Eggert said:


> Nice to see you out behind the video camera Martine


:-D yes... most of the time it's me filming and hence I hardly have video of my own dogs...
I'm glad our youngest decoy has a girlfriend now and she likes filming him hehe...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

This must be one of the best videos in dog sport that I've seen for a long time. 

I also had a lump in my throat watching "Dad". I couldn't quite believe he was possible of such engagement at this age. Respect!.

Another vote of praise goes to the way you both trained these dogs so that they worked in duo but also engaged the same helper together. Surely not easily copied?
Admirable training!

Thank you.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> It's mixed feelings. I spend a lot of time watching A'Tim on tape and it feels so good to see him alive and enjoying himself but at the same time it makes me cry almost every time because I miss him so much.
> Fils shares that feeling with me because he got along very well with his dad and he was really lost when Tim passed away. He went checking Tim's kennel over and over again and didn't know what happened.
> He's the oldest now and now he's living in the house with me which makes it easier for both of us


I really feel for you! 
While he isn't even *my dog*, a Police K9 handler friend of ours has an A'Tim son (named Togo) that we helped train (dual purpose) & I would be horrified if anything happened to him. I was lucky enough to get to handle Togo for a number of months while our friend was on leave after getting hurt during K9 Certifications (torn CCL). Togo is just an awesome beast of a dog in the work, yet so level-headed & social when not "on the job". While he didn't grow up with children, he's the "demo dog" they use for school outreach programs, but at 93# he's also the dog *nobody* wants to have to take a bite off from in training! :wink:
I just love him & joke about my "dog envy" to his owner! It's impressive the number of lives A'Tim touched, even with never having met him. I hope Fils (& time) makes the loss a little easier for you. Tashi


----------

